# Logging Into The Main Desktop



## serdal22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear Friends,

This is my 1st post here in this lovely forum, and I am unfortunately very newbie as you will figure out very soon 

I have installed FreeBSD v.8 into my Mac Book via VmWare Fusion. Now this is what my virtual screen says:



```
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE (GENERIC) #0: Sat Nov 21 154817 UTC 2009

Welcome to FreeBSD!

Before seeking technical support, please use the following resources:

0 Security advisories . . . . . . . . . -always consult the ERRATA . . . . .
0 The Handbook and FAQ documents . . . . . in /usr/share/doc.

If you still have a question . . . . . , type 'man man'.

You may also use sysinstall(8) to re-enter . . . . . to change this login announcement.

$
```

There is a thick, white rectangular after the $ sign. This text has appeared after I typed my login info, id and pswd. I short cut the entire text. Now, how can I go to main screen (Desktop) where the icons and colourful graphics are?

I don't know too much about FreeBSD. I saw some screen shots and I like the red devil looking FreeBSD symbol and I decided to try this OS. 

I have been using Linux Ubuntu, Mint, Xandros for a while and I don't want to go back to some other OSs. I need your help please. If you could simply explain step by step, I am sure I will succeed at the end with your very valuable helps. 

Thanks in advance for your precious time.

Serdal


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2010)

By default nothing is installed. You should start reading the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## serdal22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear SirDice,

I have begun reading the book right now. Thank you very much for your precious time. If I still can not succeed I will ask your valuable helps. 

Very Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## vermaden (Apr 19, 2010)

@serdal22

If You need preconfigured/preinstalled graphical environment, then try PC-BSD 8, it comes with whole desktop environment and has graphical installer at the same time: http://pcbsd.org


----------



## serdal22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear Vermaden,

Thank you very much for this important information. All right, I will download and try PC-BSD 8 and I hope I will succeed. 

Very Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2010)

And to be clear: "The Main Desktop" does not exist on FreeBSD. You choose whether you want a desktop at all, and which one you want.


----------



## serdal22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear Dutchdaemon,

Thank you very much for your prompt rely and precious time you spend for me. 

After reading the differences between FreeBSD and PCBSD I realized that FreeBSD is DOS alike text command system/style while PCBSD is based on graphical interface. 

Right now I am recording (writing) PCBSD 8.0 to a DVD and will try it on my Mac as virtual desktop. I have read the feautures, such as ease of installation and fantastic PBI (PCBSD Installer or Push Button Installer) package installing applications and I was very much impressed and even excited for I am about to try this OS which is new to me. 

I will post another update here shortly as per my experience with PCBSD. 

Thank you all very much. I am grateful to you for enlightening me and us with your wonderful knowledge and information and experiences.

Very Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## serdal22 (Apr 19, 2010)

All right, I just tried to install PC BSD through VmWare Fusion and it went through very well but it said I needed at least 10 GB disk space while the installation gave me only 8.2 GB space and while I have 66.5 GB HD space.

Tomorrow I probably will pick up my PC from repair and will try it on that PC. Again, I will keep you posted on how it goes.

Very Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2010)

Just so you are aware: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

